# Friday 31st July



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Breitling SO for me:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Today's watch

Great WE


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

On a Tag beater today, 2000 Classic Series.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This one for me today...............


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

Seiko Monster today, going to parents to do their garden


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Good morning!

I got my 70s Porsche 911 out of the garage this morning to take it for it's MOT (fingers crossed!) so there was only one watch to pick on this sunny Friday morning.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Sub for me today. Pic taken this morning in the sunshine 










Have a good'un all


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Speedy for me this morning


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Slow start this morning, I don't think I've ever seen a Friday thread start so late....

Bernhardt Sea Shark for me this morning changing to something less 'red' this evening.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Humming today.

Can you spot the deliberate mistake?


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fortis Lemania LE Chrono for me.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gardening today with the lanico ,

paul


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

On rotation:



















"Stowa Flieger 2801 LE" - and it deserves some better snaps :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This so far...

*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

Guys, since you're all uploading photo per minute here, explain me how to do it. It always asks for link where pic is, but I want to upload it straight from my HD.

Possible?

Thanks. Cheers!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I wearing my *Oris Diver Date* again today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Orfina today.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Decided I needed something small, subtle and elegant today, so I'm wearing this :lol:










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

perunaldo said:


> Guys, since you're all uploading photo per minute here, explain me how to do it.


You need an account somewhere to host the photo's online. Photobucket or something along the same lines will do.

Upload your photo to there and then link to it in your post.

Theres a guide here that shows you how.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another Aqualand today.


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> perunaldo said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, since you're all uploading photo per minute here, explain me how to do it.
> ...


Thanks mate, I'll do the research now.

Peace!


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

This babe for me today :rltb:

Then off to Roy for an upgrade


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmaster Gemini 4 Limited Edition of 2005 pieces


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one's been welded to my wrist pretty much all week :lol:










HAGWE


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

retro72 said:


> This babe for me today :rltb:
> 
> Then off to Roy for an upgrade


What is the retail for this piece? Is it RLT?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Kazimon Eintausend on a Sinn strap:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> This one's been welded to my wrist pretty much all week :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get my mits on mine that I have ordered. Does look good on a Nato, not sure whehter I will try it on one or not, do have a bond one spare though so worth a try.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

perunaldo said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > This babe for me today :rltb:
> ...


Hi

Yip It is an RLT 29. One of Roys best in my opinion. Retail?????? Priceless and like rocking horse **** 

Bit of history here


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

On RLT site I only saw this model in quartz. Is it available in manual?

Just curious.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

JoT said:


> Speedmaster Gemini 4 Limited Edition of 2005 pieces


I don't think I've seen one of those before, love the blue dial :tongue2:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

perunaldo said:


> On RLT site I only saw this model in quartz. Is it available in manual?
> 
> Just curious.


Nope, just quartz.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Speedmaster Gemini 4 Limited Edition of 2005 pieces


Jealous, Moi? :wub:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Christopher Ward C5 ETA 2824-2 same as my Superocean just 1/8 the price


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm wearing my PRS50 LE today.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Breitling Colt Auto & the sun has come out for a change down here!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Astroavia R2 today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Citizen eco-drive today










Paul


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

TAG Carrera in a bit - sorry, pic is quite large.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Orsa monstrum today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

This for me today, as I'm on the job










sorry for the old picture, but I don't have a camera / camera-phone with me.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I got my 70s Porsche 911 out of the garage this morning to take it for it's MOT (fingers crossed!) so there was only one watch to pick on this sunny Friday morning.


Good luck with the MOT, great choice of watch 

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Defender said:


> Good luck with the MOT, great choice of watch


Cheers. Should know if it was all ok very soon. Should be fine as it's only done about 1500 miles since the last MOT - bad really!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

This for me today:-










Fancied a vintage watch.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Switched over to the 656:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I got my 70s Porsche 911 out of the garage this morning to take it for it's MOT (fingers crossed!) so there was only one watch to pick on this sunny Friday morning.


Nice Monaco there. I like the way a modern Monaco has been mated with a 'original' style leather strap.

Where did you get the strap from? If you don't mid me asking, I've been wanting to do the same thing to my Steve McQueen commemorative Monaco for some time now.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

bobbymonks said:


> Nice Monaco there. I like the way a modern Monaco has been mated with a 'original' style leather strap.
> 
> Where did you get the strap from? If you don't mid me asking, I've been wanting to do the same thing to my Steve McQueen commemorative Monaco for some time now.


Thanks for the comment.

I've never been a big fan of the modern blue 'alligator' ones they put on the McQueen reissues or the bracelets. Mine is a one of the first blue dial reissues and came on a non standard strap anyway so I set out to find a nice rally style one to put it on.

I did have an all blue leather rally style one to start but then saw this one on The Bay and had to have it. It's black with blue stitching and trim.

There is a guy on Evil Bay who sells this style but I've not come across a black and blue one again bu he has some nice black ones. Search 'Monaco Strap' or username 'redlukejack' on there. His aren't the cheapest but do look good quality. From memory I paid about Â£50-60 for mine.

There are a fair few 22mm racing style straps out there to choose from.

Hope this helps.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

RLT 29 for me today in my old school colours


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Breitling SO for me:


 very nice Superocean,the case and bracelet look like they have been custom satinised?

the only all matt version i recall is the older model Superocean professional


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

It's too hot today... Half naked in my office, with Montega on the wrist.










Peace.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Managed to remove the RLT MP from my wrist and have swapped to this for a while


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> Managed to remove the RLT MP from my wrist and have swapped to this for a while


If you ever flip that let me know! Beautiful looking piece.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Monaco there. I like the way a modern Monaco has been mated with a 'original' style leather strap.
> ...


Thanks for that I'll check it out


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Gone with this today but on a green nato


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had a quick change before I met a WIS mate for coffee, sticking with the Seamaster theme though.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Defender said:


> Good luck with the MOT
> 
> Defender :astro:.


Well, she sailed through and only needed a bearing tightening.

So a nice drive back to the office in the sun and a cheeky quick 'action' shot. No change of watch but a new pic in the car!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Rolex DSSD


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't do it I cant not wear it swapped back to this again.


----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

Ricster said:


> I wearing my *Oris Diver Date* again today


I love this watch


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Change from my usual workwatch the Aerospace, back to my original workwatch today


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> Speedmaster Gemini 4 Limited Edition of 2005 pieces


Oooooooo I likey that!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with the MOT
> ...


Well done, any chance of a piccie of the beastie 

My bike went through on Wednesday, got an advisory on the tyres which I was expecting as they are quite well worn.

Got the car next Thursday, got the front brakes to do today/tomorrow after this conference call finishes!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Defender said:


> Well done, any chance of a piccie of the beastie


Long thread on 'my motas' here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=43669


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This today...

*RLT 4, No. 4/50*










:cheers:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > Well done, any chance of a piccie of the beastie
> ...


Thanks, it's a real stunner 

Makes my TR' look rather scruffy and tired.

Only driven a 911 once, on a track day, once I'd driven it I understood what the attraction was h34r:

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm driving to germany tommorrow and taking my best man and our mountain bikes with us so nothing fancy this week my casio










and my garmin 305

picture stolen from the net


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over these after picking the black one up from Steve Burrage this morning following a service & crown tube replacement...

*Tudor Rolex Oysterdate Perpetual circa late 1970s*


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over these after picking the black one up from Steve Burrage this morning following a service & crown tube replacement...
> 
> *Tudor Rolex Oysterdate Perpetual circa late 1970s*


Ohhhh mac sell me one of those you dont need two the same do you?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over these after picking the black one up from Steve Burrage this morning following a service & crown tube replacement...
> ...


Oh _yes_ I do :yes:

One for the left wrist & one for the right


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


thats just selfish Go On sell me one you know it makes sense

anyway I really want one of these










you dont have one do you? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :lol:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Crawford chronograph from the 1940s.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


I have to admit I`d love to own one but who knows, maybe one day :wink2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this today as lots of hands on last minute testing before project sign off and release today










not long in the door and changed to this for the evening










real ale train to london tomorrow then snowdonia and portmeirion next week.

hagwe all - back about thursday'ish.

no net access 'till then, but will be too :cheers: :wine: :alcoholic: to type anyway.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

ANDI said:


> very nice Superocean,the case and bracelet look like they have been custom satinised?
> 
> the only all matt version i recall is the older model Superocean professional


Yep, beadblasted by Bry for the previous owner. I've had it or a couple of years now.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Been in the garden all day painting my blinking fence having a big garden seemed a good idea at the time h34r:

Stuck on my Tudor Oyster Prince


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

this for me, now back to work I get


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

LM-2 Haven't won this in months...


----------



## MickK (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic watches guys.

Poljot Alarm for me today.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Changed over to this










Tudor Oysterdate


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Oris TT1










Have a great weekend, chaps!!

Mark


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Swapped over to this newly arrived Alpha...










or was it this almost as recent Orient?










remarkable value both 










but after an afternoon of taking snaps, I'm back to the Stowa :huh:


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

This for me:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't make up my mind which one to wear later when I go out :lol:


----------

